# Flash-e-Vapor V4.5 RTA



## Rob Fisher

The last of the high-end RTA's I picked up in Stuttgart to play with... this one was the one I left for last because it looked pretty confusing... and it was a dash confusing and all the YouTube reviews I could find for it was in German. It's a strange setup with the juice up top and two little plug goodies that feed the coil and wick below. They also give you what looks like Silica wick that you can use to feed the juice down. I'm told that mesh can also be used to feed the juice down but I'm using the little pugs that it came with.

It's a very tall tank and to be honest looks pretty gangly it's so tall... with the drip tip it came with looks even more silly so I used a Siam Mods Drip tip!

The airflow is controlled by two screws with holes through them screwed into the side of the tank... and my first draw was so tight... it was a true MTL vape... cough cough cough... only then did I work out how the airflow worked and what the extra packet of funny screws was for... so I found the one with the biggest hole and replaced the one that was in the tank... still way too tight... then I realised there was a screw on both sides and the one on the other side had no hole... so I replaced that one with a screw with a hole in...

I was told it's a real flavour tank and they were correct about that... however, for me, the draw is still WAY too TIGHT! I will never use this RTA.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks to my mate from Germany (Oleysn) for the advice! I removed both airflow screws completely and now I have an awesome restricted DL vape which is what I was after! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

That is a tall RTA

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob, try turning the coil 90 degrees so that the airflow hits the sides of the coil, your wicking will then drape over the post screws.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> The last of the high-end RTA's I picked up in Stuttgart to play with... this one was the one I left for last because it looked pretty confusing... and it was a dash confusing and all the YouTube reviews I could find for it was in German. It's a strange setup with the juice up top and two little plug goodies that feed the coil and wick below. They also give you what looks like Silica wick that you can use to feed the juice down. I'm told that mesh can also be used to feed the juice down but I'm using the little pugs that it came with.
> 
> It's a very tall tank and to be honest looks pretty gangly it's so tall... with the drip tip it came with looks even more silly so I used a Siam Mods Drip tip!
> 
> The airflow is controlled by two screws with holes through them screwed into the side of the tank... and my first draw was so tight... it was a true MTL vape... cough cough cough... only then did I work out how the airflow worked and what the extra packet of funny screws was for... so I found the one with the biggest hole and replaced the one that was in the tank... still way too tight... then I realised there was a screw on both sides and the one on the other side had no hole... so I replaced that one with a screw with a hole in...
> 
> I was told it's a real flavour tank and they were correct about that... however, for me, the draw is still WAY too TIGHT! I will never use this RTA.
> 
> View attachment 134018
> View attachment 134019
> View attachment 134020
> View attachment 134021
> View attachment 134022
> View attachment 134023
> View attachment 134024
> View attachment 134025
> View attachment 134026
> View attachment 134027



That's a nice looking RTA uncle @Rob Fisher , if only it was a little shorter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Nice one @Rob Fisher , glad you got it going better with more airflow

Just tagging @Tom, in case you have experience with this type of tank
Didnt you have a similar one with mesh at some point?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> That is a tall RTA



It is indeed... silly tall...


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> Rob, try turning the coil 90 degrees so that the airflow hits the sides of the coil, your wicking will then drape over the post screws.



100% I have had some advice from my German mates... I need to turn the coil and also trim the wicks... thanks Buzz!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> That's a nice looking RTA uncle @Rob Fisher , if only it was a little shorter.



There is a nano option for the tank but the way it's designed it needs to be tall to hold enough juice... it's a really strange design... unlike anything I have seen before.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Nice one @Rob Fisher , glad you got it going better with more airflow
> 
> Just tagging @Tom, in case you have experience with this type of tank
> Didnt you have a similar one with mesh at some point?



Yip, it's really an MTL tank but at least I can use it after taking out the airflow screws.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!Thanks to my German friends and all their advice the FeV is working like I had hoped it would. Changed the orientation of the coil (what a silly goose) and changed the wick to short tails so that they sit under the juice flow hole and reduced the resistance to 0.51Ω and now we are talking... also I put back the two biggest airflow screws and the airflow is a nice restricted DL which is where I like it.

Not the easiest coil fitting... but once you realise the coil need to be above the screws and you pre-bend the legs properly it's a lot easier.

I am now operation and happy with the FeV and the flavour is excellent! Boom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Well done Rob - that looks very nice

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tom

Rob Fisher said:


> The last of the high-end RTA's I picked up in Stuttgart to play with... this one was the one I left for last because it looked pretty confusing... and it was a dash confusing and all the YouTube reviews I could find for it was in German. It's a strange setup with the juice up top and two little plug goodies that feed the coil and wick below. They also give you what looks like Silica wick that you can use to feed the juice down. I'm told that mesh can also be used to feed the juice down but I'm using the little pugs that it came with.
> 
> It's a very tall tank and to be honest looks pretty gangly it's so tall... with the drip tip it came with looks even more silly so I used a Siam Mods Drip tip!
> 
> The airflow is controlled by two screws with holes through them screwed into the side of the tank... and my first draw was so tight... it was a true MTL vape... cough cough cough... only then did I work out how the airflow worked and what the extra packet of funny screws was for... so I found the one with the biggest hole and replaced the one that was in the tank... still way too tight... then I realised there was a screw on both sides and the one on the other side had no hole... so I replaced that one with a screw with a hole in...
> 
> I was told it's a real flavour tank and they were correct about that... however, for me, the draw is still WAY too TIGHT! I will never use this RTA.
> 
> View attachment 134018
> View attachment 134019
> View attachment 134020
> View attachment 134021
> View attachment 134022
> View attachment 134023
> View attachment 134024
> View attachment 134025
> View attachment 134026
> View attachment 134027





Silver said:


> Nice one @Rob Fisher , glad you got it going better with more airflow
> 
> Just tagging @Tom, in case you have experience with this type of tank
> Didnt you have a similar one with mesh at some point?



picking this up again, just noticed it now. Yes, I have 2 off FeV 3.0, although I have not used those for about 2 years.
@Rob Fisher I see that you figured out the coil position now, and I see that you have the pugs for feeding the juice. I still used mesh rolls at the time. Working fine too.
However, I also always had the air flow screws removed for better airflow. But then I also had the coil positioned closer to the hole! The screw is closer to the coil, when fitted.
Keep in mind that I just have one airflow hole/screw on mine. 




All in all.... the FeV was my permanent companion for quite a long time, and it never let me down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Tom

Any chance you will be coming to SA around the August time-frame.....?


If so, keep VapeCon in mind - 25-26 August - now its 2 days!


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Thanks @Tom
> 
> Any chance you will be coming to SA around the August time-frame.....?
> 
> 
> If so, keep VapeCon in mind - 25-26 August - now its 2 days!


would love to be there....but doesnt look like it. But you never know, maybe there is some business coming up still


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> would love to be there....but doesnt look like it. But you never know, maybe there is some business coming up still



Tell me where I must go to a bottling plant and cause some havoc with the machines so they call you out to come check it all out..... lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom

So.... this post has lead me to refurbish my FeV now 

Back in action!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

That was quick @Tom !


----------



## tool

FeV made it to SA? That's something... It's the only atty I vape, I own some V4 with a single screw at 1.1mm, for me being a die-hard MtL-Vaper this thing is spot on.
Yes, it's a large tank, but it holds 6ml of juice, that's a lot. If it's too big, there are some options of chopping it (unfortunately, the steel option isn't available anymore):

Fltr: a) Steamtuners Flash Tank, b) custom chopping (which is sold officially in the FeV store now), c) old version, V3 extension, shorter chimney, chimney will not be produced anymore.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

This tank intrigues me for MTL
Seems like it has a very enthusiastic following - much like the early Kayfuns?


----------



## tool

Silver, I‘ll do a writeup when I have a bit more time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

tool said:


> Silver, I‘ll do a writeup when I have a bit more time.



Thanks very much @tool 
That would be awesome


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> This tank intrigues me for MTL
> Seems like it has a very enthusiastic following - much like the early Kayfuns?


The FeV used to be a constant travel companion for me. Works well. But nowadays i need to breathe through the atty , so it's currently just decorating my collection....
However, as you can see on my picture, i had the screw removed, altered the coil position because of that, and then it worked fine for me.

For MTL vapers... I recommend it 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> The FeV used to be a constant travel companion for me. Works well. But nowadays i need to breathe through the atty , so it's currently just decorating my collection....
> However, as you can see on my picture, i had the screw removed, altered the coil position because of that, and then it worked fine for me.
> 
> For MTL vapers... I recommend it
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Thanks @Tom
Sounds like a great setup for a MTL vaper indeed!


----------

